

Discreetly look for better jobs while you work - meetram
http://careerswitch.me/?referrer=yc

======
JSeymourATL
What are the criteria for approving an "approved hiring manager"? Exactly who
does the approving? I work in a small pond, networks overlap, discretion is
vital.

~~~
hackdays
Totally valid concerns. We understand that privacy and discreetness is of
upmost important. Here is how we handle it so far

Privacy: 1] Your identity is not disclosed. High level information enough to
make a decision to connect further is disclosed. Eg Your job title (we will
make it generic if its easily linked to a person. Eg: VP of product @company
could be rewritten as product leader @company), work experience, aspirations,
timing, location preference etc.

2] No one from your current companies can see your profile.

3] Non-recruiters/hiring managers cannot browse other profiles.

4] Hiring managers/recruiters would be able to email you (they don't see your
email though). Once there is enough mutual interest, we disclose other
personal information after your consent.

Regarding selection of recruiters/hiring managers: 1] They should have jobs
that match career aspirations of candidates.

2] We approve them personally, after we feel that they are real recruiters and
not fishing for information.

3] We will ban recruiters/hiring managers who spam or try to game the system.
Its in their interest to be good citizens and act professionally.

The current system in real world is based on trust. eg: when you start
applying while you are working , you are still sending resume and emails to
other recruiters and managers and there is an implicit understanding that this
information is confidential.

We are however adding extra constraints to ensure discreetness in the process,
so that candidates can always be in 'searching for better fit' mode.

Hope that helps. Happy to hear any other concerns or ideas you have in mind.

